# Situation Comedy... The Green Prius



## SonnyE (Sep 14, 2018)

OK, so I do trailer tugging for the Son-In-Law's business. And I get called on a moments notice sometimes. Today was one of those, pick up and haul back to the yard.
So I'm working my way back to one of the Freeways from deepest dumbest downtown.
And at one obscure intersection, traffic bogs and I stop clear of the intersection.
Then the traffic ahead moves forward and I proceed into the intersection to continue on. As the front of the truck enters the intersection, the light changes to yellow. But I'm already well into the intersection and committed to go.
Two cars, one white, and a Green Prius must yield to me clearing before they can turn left. Pretty normal anywhere else. But not for Mr. *Green* Prius... (That drab, ugly *green* some of these turds are coming in now)
Mr. *Green* Prius begins to have a total meltdown, flips me the bird with both hands, and is silently screaming from his safe zone inside his car.
So what can I do? Well, I decided instead of flipping him off back, I would engage him.
I stopped beside him, rolled down the drivers window, and stared down at him. He was screwed, trapped, and just livid! He rolls down his window and looks up at me fuming and cursing at me.
I looked down at him and simply stated, "Your Prius looks like a Booger."
Flipped the window button to roll the drivers window back up, and slowly proceeded to drive on. Leaving him and his tantrum behind.
Laughing about Jeff Dunham's skit with Walter about Prius'....

Sometimes God gives us Diesel truck drivin farts a small respite for those times when we have to wait for some braindead who ties up a combo pump (Gas/Diesel) while they fumble to put $5 worth of gasoline in their gas/electric toys they drive.
Today was Mr. *Booger Prius's* turn for my revenge.

I'm still laughing at the fool. And yes, I am about as "PC" as Walter is... But most of the time I'm as quiet as Walter is in his case about it.


----------

